# THE Grandaddy of all Go Dog threads Kick it off and see where it lands. #39



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2018)

Well Dawgs, it is getting close to that time. I dont really know what to expect until we play SC, but win or lose we will all still be 100% Dawgs! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 20, 2018)

12 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the REAL Go Dawgs thread!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 20, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 940605



Nice trophy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's my Noles hoisting their most recent

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

I don't wanna leave anyone out...Here's the Dogs most recent!

GO dogs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2018)

I thought we were on #38???


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2018)

Go late night Noles!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't wanna leave anyone out...Here's the Dogs most recent!
> 
> GO dogs!


lol. go bammers and noles with recent titles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2018)

Bad juju getting these threads out of order Charlie....


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bad juju getting these threads out of order Charlie....



It's not his fault. Some Noles fan got off early at the chicken processing plant down in Cairo and thought he'd be kewl and post a Go Dawgs thread. It took maximum effort to get that all straightened out.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

A go Dawgs in any thread, at least we got one, that has more than 1 post a day. In two weeks, you will have to go back 3 pages to find one of the official threads you guys have.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2018)

*GO DAWGS setting these trolls straight!*


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2018)

*Who's the man?*




*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 21, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> A go Dawgs in any thread, at least we got one, that has more than 1 post a day. In two weeks, you will have to go back 3 pages to find one of the official threads you guys have.



Ha. I’d sure hope so, it is the “Georgia” Outdoor Network!  Hoping yall get it in year 38!  Well deserved and over 3 decades over due


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

Wish I could sell some of these people tickets to the past. That is where they live. The past left on a bus with I betcha and remember when.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs and old banded members!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs and old banded members!!!



I remember a few of them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2018)

go bammers going past happy hour?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It's not his fault. Some Noles fan got off early at the chicken processing plant down in Cairo and thought he'd be kewl and post a Go Dawgs thread. It took maximum effort to get that all straightened out.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Happy to get a reasonable explanation. I know Ol Charlie went to Scooterville elementary and just thought I'd point out the error! ?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Happy to get a reasonable explanation. I know Ol Charlie went to Scooterville elementary and just thought I'd point out the error! ?



I can’t speak for Charlie but your lucky you didn’t win a band for that wrist of yours.... If I was mod I’d banded you over that thread!! ?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2018)

Get fired up DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I can’t speak for Charlie but your lucky you didn’t win a band for that wrist of yours.... If I was mod I’d banded you over that thread!! ?



Well you're not, so no worries! ?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well you're not, so no worries! ?



He's aight. He jis talks a good fight is all.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well you're not, so no worries! ?



There's two things you don't ever have to worry about. Me becoming a mod and FSwho winning another NC........ Go Dawgs silly Nole!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Happy to get a reasonable explanation. I know Ol Charlie went to Scooterville elementary and just thought I'd point out the error! ?



I will have you Know that I was the Summer school Student of they year at Scooterville for 3 years in a row. So there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

I also was the named most likely not to succeed at Norman Park Junior College.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to head to Athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs with the new dynasty of the east according to ESPN!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs doing it the right way, one year at the time. Doing it without a brick mason building a mailebox.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

In 1973 two Great dgd's were on the field. One we all know was Andy Johnson, the other was not quite that well known, but it was Jimmy Poulos that scored the TD that day, capping a come back win over the Gnats. Jimmy Poulos was a dgd.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

Aint no Dawg like an old Dawg, and I aint talking about myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

The Italian Stallion was a dgd.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs down on Lake Blackshear.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ky tonight! Charlie’s a DGD and the Bo$$ round here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Noles Go!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> There's two things you don't ever have to worry about. Me becoming a mod and FSwho winning another NC........ Go Dawgs silly Nole!



Now you know better than that. Noles will win it all in a couple years. Ol Willie is about to wear out the competition. 

Do Something!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2018)

*GET UP AND GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now you know better than that. Noles will win it all in a couple years. Ol Willie is about to wear out the competition.
> 
> Do Something!!



Wait for it,,,, wait for it.... Bawawahaha Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Noles living in Poulan Ga, on the Sumner Rd.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs Down in Sylvester.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

Wonder where Rip is. He prolly got caught taking a fish off another man's jug again.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs! R.I.P. is cutting concrete somewhere in the ATL.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Noles doing the speed limit in Poulan


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Vols trolling from the fireline out west. Hope to be home for the kickoff!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Go Vols trolling from the fireline out west. Hope to be home for the kickoff!



Which state are you in? You be careful out there man! We don't need to lose anyone else to those fires!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 23, 2018)

Idaho. Started in Texas, then Nevada. Thanks man!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 23, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Idaho. Started in Texas, then Nevada. Thanks man!



Keep your head on a swivel and don't get too close to the hot stuff.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2018)

Go dawgs 364 days of the year!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs 364 days of the year!



I’ll take that from a Barner!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll take that from a Barner!!! Go Dawgs!!





brownceluse said:


> I’ll take that from a Barner!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 23, 2018)

Had a co worker offer me 4 tix on the fifty for The Pea opener, sweet!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 23, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Had a co worker offer me 4 tix on the fifty for The Pea opener, sweet!



We gonna be there, but not the best seats. Hard to find 9 seats next together.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Go Vols trolling from the fireline out west. Hope to be home for the kickoff!



Be Careful Joe.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Vols trying to stay cool.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading to Athens a week from tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2018)

Prolly gonna be on 285 or 85 around lunch, if anyone is interested.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2018)

Call me Charlie I live 25 minutes from Athens. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

I will do that Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Irwinville Ga.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2018)

*GO EARLY RISING DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2018)

Happy Friday and a Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> *GO EARLY RISING DAWGS!*



I am up too, so there. And Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Prolly gonna be on 285 or 85 around lunch, if anyone is interested.



I'm interested. What day?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs coming home!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2018)

happy weekend mutzz


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

6 you adjusting to the west coast?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Ocilla Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

Go CC packers playing the tough School out of Missouri tomorrow. They got like 6 D1 commits on that team.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in HAMpton. Only Jeff will understand that one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'm interested. What day?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Friday, before the opener.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'm interested. What day?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



If several people show do you think one of them might be...…., naw that would never happen.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m in! I know several old timers that can make it too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


Headed to Athens next Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

ME too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

We are gonna be in the East Parking lot.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting home from watching the refs hand the game to North Oconee about 10 times!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2018)

We won't make the game Charlie   

Taking mom on probably her last trip back home


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2018)

I dont get to see my team until Saturday. I watched the Ross well v Campbell game with no audios, and never of the scoreboard. One team, I think it was Campbell, but know for sure, spent the whole game walking backwards due to penalties.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2018)

*GO DAWGS on this fine Saturday morning!*


----------



## cramer (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs getting home from watching the refs hand the game to North Oconee about 10 times!!!


go dogs practicing preseason excuses. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs practicing preseason excuses. ?



I wish that was the truth. But, not sure it was intentional but just bad officiating.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2018)

lol. poking at yiu


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

HS School refereeing in Georgia, can be bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> HS School refereeing in Georgia, can be bad.



I think that is where they got the referees for NC game last January.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs celebrating CC Packers beating that team out of St Louis 42 14. Their last TD was pretty much against our 9th Graders on the last play of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs Down at Bentleys tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2018)

Just go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs! A week from now we will be 1-0,


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2018)

*GO DAWGS on this early Sunday morning!*


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2018)

go dogshappy sunday guys


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2018)

Our drive to the SEC and national championship begins next Saturday, boys and girls! NEXT *SATURDAY!*

I don't know about y'all, but I am dang sure ready for some Georgia football! 

*GO DAWGS Ready To Get It On!*


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 26, 2018)

GO DAWGS.....




Vols Suck


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a vacation spot on Pine Mnt.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to Athens in bout 5 days.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs that gonna be looking for some good boiled peanuts.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs that aint hard enough off, to let Beyoncé and gang on our field one week before the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs recruiting like a mad man!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs, we dont have a brick layer, we have a steel erector.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Camilla.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs in down in Nashville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Rip you way behind.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2018)

Go DAWGS!

GAME WEEK FOLKS!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2018)

Holy Crap, it's FINALLY HERE!!! WOOHOO! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2018)

Game Week! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to head to Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Just got done watching a replay of the rose bowl. An easy acc opponent and no SEC championship game sure helps you out on the way to a NC


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2018)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Just got done watching a replay of the rose bowl. An easy acc opponent and no SEC championship game sure helps you out on the way to a NC


Don't forget the shady referee crew!! 

Good to see you, Rip!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs, so ready to get to Athens!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs, Thursday can't get here fast enough!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs Down in Franklin County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 28, 2018)

_Go Dawgs!_


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Go DAWGS today and everyday!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs, 3 days now, and I will be in Athens.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs fixing to bust a move on the playing field.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, 3 days now, and I will be in Athens.


And I'll be at the beach.   You best believe I'll be in front of a TV at 3:00 Satday. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I'll be at the beach.   You best believe I'll be in front of a TV at 3:00 Satday. GO DAWGS!!!



Watch for me, I will be the one with a new stadium chair, and a Dawgs shirt on.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs up in Kentucky!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2018)

*GO MY DAWG BROTHERS AND SISTERS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Where you been Fishing guy?


----------



## riprap (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading to Athens Friday, wish I was at the game with you Charlie!!!!!

I will look for you on TV.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs


John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs heading to Athens Friday, wish I was at the game with you Charlie!!!!!
> 
> I will look for you on TV.



Wish you were too, you aint that far away, just come on over.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Lotta Dawgs in Clarksville Tn, home of the Austin Peay Govender's.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2018)

It is bout 30 miles from here.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs
> 
> 
> Wish you were too, you aint that far away, just come on over.



Charlie will be staying in Commerce. Can't make the game but will be watching and yelling Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs. The commerce police chief is a friend of mine from Douglasville so hold it down kydawg.


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2018)

Charlie will never find quality lodging like you can find in McRae


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


riprap said:


> Charlie will never find quality lodging like you can find in McRae



You just spoiled my Trip Rip!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

GO DAWGS! 
Go Redcoat Band! 
Can't wait to hear that Battle Hymn.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2018)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Glory glory to ole Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2018)

*G*
*O*

*D*
*A*
*W*
*G*
*S*
*!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking for 5? lodging


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs that know where all the good hotels are.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in McRae.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2018)

Rip killed many a Deer around McRae


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Charlie y’all should be staying at the new Holiday Inn Express in Winder. It’s right by Top Dawg Tavern. Herschel’s restaurant.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2018)

The Kids done got us in one of them Houses in Athens. If it were up to me, I would be in a motel. Used to be a place on I85 called the Bulldawg Inn, spent a night there on our honeymoon back in the 60's.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2018)

Well that’s good too! Athens town is nice this time of year.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2018)

Check your PM my bro Jeffro! 

2 more days, boys and girls! Won't be long before we see those beautiful red helmets popping!  
*
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs 2 days out from another fantabulous football season!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 30, 2018)

Go brownceluse Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Our drive to the SEC and national championship begins next Saturday, boys and girls! NEXT *SATURDAY!*
> 
> I don't know about y'all, but I am dang sure ready for some Georgia football!
> 
> *GO DAWGS Ready To Get It On!*


elfiiii will be in the food plots week 4?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiiii will be in the food plots week 4?


 And I may have to join him, if so. Let's hope not, though!

Did the link work I sent you? Let me know, bud.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading to Athens tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs, heading to Athens.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2018)

Have fun Charlie!!!!!!

I will be at my Aunt's house yelling Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2018)

go dogs hoping they escape austin pee


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs and gt playing popcorn state


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2018)

big ol roll tide to all you 1980 dogs. have a happy friday


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, heading to Athens.




Have a great birthday, Bo$$!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs kicking back at the Motel!

Commerce for the next 2 nights!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Commerce!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Athens!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2018)

go dogs from bryant al in commerce. have a great weekend John


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!


have a great weekend brown


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs from bryant al in commerce. have a great weekend John



Thanks Bro. 

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2018)

go dogs and banners winning at all this year


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> have a great weekend brown



You too brother! Roll Tide and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Noles firing up the grill and popping a top. Tailgating done right!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Game day boys and girls!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 1, 2018)

8 hours to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! The Godfather is in Athens town today!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! The Godfather is in Athens town today!


I wonder if he will be tweeting us updates? 

Hope they all have a great time up there!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs tailgating by the RR track


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs tailgating by the RR track



Y’all at the grave yard? Lot famous Dawgs there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2018)

Great to be back on the greatest College


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawga


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Fine looking bunch of Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!! Kickoff can’t get here quick enough!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 1, 2018)

Less'n 30min to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2018)

well AP is starting out great, delay of game, 4 yd pass and now confusion and a time out!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

go dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

penn st losing to app st


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 1, 2018)

Numbah 4 is fasssssss!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2018)

I got too hot out there today.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

Charlie that heat can be tough!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

It was nasty hot. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

Very happy to start the season 1-0!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2018)

It was a fine day, at Sanford stadium today. We fought thru the heat, and my two sons were right by me from,  the RR track, to the stadium seats we were in. They were great to day and took car of their Daddy, and Jim & Joey are DGD's. Thank you lord for blessing me with two fine sons. They made the old man's trip one to remember. Hate I could not work out a stop in Atlanta, but we just could not get off early enough, to make it happen. That would have put icing on the cake for this trip. Be at the Bravos game tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Glad you had a great time Charlie! Them boys of yours sound like DGD’s!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Glad the season is underway!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

roll tide beating the snot out of a power 5 acc team.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Pfft Even Richt could beat Louisville! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

dogs better be glad they didnt play the dreaded Nickels today. they whooped up on Kansas?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs better be glad they didnt play the dreaded Nickels today. they whooped up on Kansas?



Bama better be glad UGA isn’t on their regular schedule. Because that’d be Loss for Bama. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2018)

GO Dogs winning a close one


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Noles still tailgating. I forgot we don't play till Monday


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

SS thug got an excuse to pull a three day drunk!! Go Dawgs and good luck to the Noles!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles still tailgating. I forgot we don't play till Monday



It is an improvement over playing on Friday night. Go Willie.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2018)

I got so dehydrated yesterday, that I still got leg cramps. Go Dawgs, that if, they get to come back down here, it will be in November.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Sorry to hear that Charlie. Be careful at the Braves game today it’s going to be another hot one.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Get some watermelon to eat.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Now that the scrimmage is out of the way it's time to play some football!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles still tailgating. I forgot we don't play till Monday


that's beautiful man really


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! Now that the scrimmage is out of the way it's time to play some football!


  thank you for being honest it's good to know old people can still be trusted


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Got home just a while ago, man it is nice to be home!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> thank you for being honest it's good to know old people can still be trusted



Easy on our Senior Citizens on here especially the ones in power. We have to look out for the old folks.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Easy on our Senior Citizens on here especially the ones in power. We have to look out for the old folks.... Go Dawgs!


 I totally agree. elfiiiii guaranteed a dog title this year. hope hes not demented.   like slayer?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> It is an improvement over playing on Friday night. Go Willie.



3-4 yrs of Willie Taggart and they're gonna force us to play on Sundays. ??


Go Noles ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> 3-4 yrs of Willie Taggart and they're gonna force us to play on Sundays. ??
> 
> 
> Go Noles ?



Shut your pie hole and get back to the meth lab, sucka! 

Willie Sucks!
FSUcks!

DAWGS ARE THE BEST!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2018)

Nothing like a little Sunday drankin.....I see Silver Britches agrees


Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dogs drinking wine coolers listening to Justin Timberlake


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs drinking wine coolers listening to Justin Timberlake



Stop it now!!! ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Stop it now!!! ?



Or in the words of our Silver Britches

"STAAAAP IT" ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Or in the words of our Silver Britches
> 
> "STAAAAP IT" ?


Don't make me throw one of my high heals at you, boy! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Oh Lawd!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2018)

go dogs tossing high heels and sipping wine coolers?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs tossing high heels and sipping wine coolers?



Sounds like them two have been spending some time out in Cali in your neck of the woods....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dogs and Bammer going "fishing" in Cali


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Don't make me throw one of my high heals at you, boy!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



??????

Ain't no telling how many of Mrs Britches' heels you've broken playing dress up.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??????
> 
> Ain't no telling how many of Mrs Britches' heels you've broken playing dress up.



 Scary....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2018)

Cap on a good trip today. I am 2 and 0 on this trip, with the Braves winning today, and We were in the shade all day.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2018)

GO DAWGS ON THIS RAINY MONDAY MORNING!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2018)

Almost home, well almost back to Ky.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2018)

GO DAWGS TALKING SOME SMACK AROUND HERE! IF YOU AIN'T A DAWG, GET OUT OF THE WAY!  

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Noles coming into Tallahassee


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Have fun at the game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs pulling for the Noles. Your team better not let me down Spot.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs still wore out from the long weekend. If I ever go again, it will not be in September unless it is a night game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Come in November Charlie. Let’s go to the Auburn game. I’m not going out West this year. It’s much better. I can get you a ride all the way to the gate then we hit the elevator. No steps!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Wish we could luck into some Auburn tickets!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

They are high John but I think I’m going to pull trigger on two. I’m not going to Nebraska deer hunting this year because me n the wife are doing a weekend cruise. I’ll hunt the farm and go the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

I am going to look at them also . Hopefully we can get a pair 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Well I goofed tge Auburn game is the weekend I’ll be gone!!! Dang it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2018)

We were talking about going to the Auburn Game, but it is being played on the opening day of Modern fire arm series. Think the boys from Moultrie gonna be here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

UMASS? Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Noles back in Ga after a difficult night. ?


Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

I just aint feeling good about this SC game. We should have been knocking their DL back 5 yards on every play, that wont work against any team in the SEC, and they are all much better and bigger and faster than AP. I worry that you cant do much in a week to get them from where they are to where they need to be. That and a some poor choices by our RB' led to less than a stellar day of running. In CKS words if we run like this against SC, a lot of those short runs we had, will be losses, and put us behind the chains. We got the talent we just got to grow up fast.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs growing up in a week.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I just aint feeling good about this SC game. We should have been knocking their DL back 5 yards on every play, that wont work against any team in the SEC, and they are all much better and bigger and faster than AP. I worry that you cant do much in a week to get them from where they are to where they need to be. That and a some poor choices by our RB' led to less than a stellar day of running. In CKS words if we run like this against SC, a lot of those short runs we had, will be losses, and put us behind the chains. We got the talent we just got to grow up fast.



CKS will have them ready to play Charlie. It may be ugly but we will beat the chokin' chickens. LSU is another matter though.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

AP O line was just about as heavy as our line. They weren’t 5 and 4 stars but they have big boys all going over 300 pounds plus. No worries Charlie!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2018)

GO DAWGS Ready To Eat Some Chicken!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Noles looking for that playoff spot...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles looking for that playoff spot...


go noles on crack?


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 5, 2018)

Go dawgs. Why don’t we sleep anymore? Probably all that time not watching NFL.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 5, 2018)

Although they are buddies, Kirby will not want to loose to the chickens, because he won't want to hear Muschamp brag for a year.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs making it so quiet even the cock fans will be annoyed by that dang screaming chicken ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2018)

go dawgs headed out to the chicken plant.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Composure!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs fixing to skin some Souf Cakalakey yardbirds.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2018)

GO DAWGS full of Grandy's chicken tenders!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS who will be watching the SC game with one eye open and a hand over the other eye. Here’s to no injuries and a 2-0 record!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dogs prepping for a hen pecking


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2018)

Go DAWGS! Dreading having to listen to that obnoxious chicken Sat.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

I would like to take an axe to that stupid chicken, like my grandma used to do.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

That chicken got to be worse mascot in the world.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> *GO DAWGS!*



I like the way you think boy!

Go Dawgs skinning yardbirds on Saraday.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2018)

Burt Reynolds with Coach between the Hedges. Go Dawgs. RIP Bert.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 6, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Kelltown.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing that they were not so nervous about this weekend's game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

I just hope our OL comes to play.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

And that freshman playing in the secondary, you got to know that they are coming after him.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

Go nervous Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2018)

Figured even a Ga fan would get a kick out of this one. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2018)

GO Noles


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs......Rippin lips


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2018)

Happy Friday and a GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!! SIC EM!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

Go you hairy DAWGS! woof, woof, woof!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods for opening day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2018)

go dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs continuing to kick Vols while they're down..


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs scared we gonna lose this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hunker down hairy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2018)

go noles and bammers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2018)

go dawgs headed to the food plots after todays loss.


----------



## cramer (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 8, 2018)

GATA DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs today thanking former and current Cock players for running off at the mouth!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Ready for Game Time!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs on game day!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! It’s Saturday Ladies and Gentlemen!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Noles in the primetime slot!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Noles and Bammer running this thread


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dogs hoping our depth prevails today with high temps and humidity.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

I really enjoyed that game today. Go Dawgs, yall made me happy today.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Anybody heard how Thomas and Baker are?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Thomas did not look good coming off the field. Mays did a good job filling in.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Go DAWGS! 2-0!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs that watched the game with their two young Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2018)

Go my homey G Dawgs. I'm wore slap out.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

*DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!!!!!*


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs, getting ready for Middle.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs throughout the land.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2018)

GO Noles with a big win tonight!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 9, 2018)

Go DAWGS pickin' chicken feathers out of their teeth for days!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2018)

It's a good day to Go Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It's not his fault. Some Noles fan got off early at the chicken processing plant down in Cairo and thought he'd be kewl and post a Go Dawgs thread. It took maximum effort to get that all straightened out.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Get the facts straight !!
It was  pickles Factory!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 9, 2018)

Go DAWGS


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## gsfowler (Sep 9, 2018)

Protest college football because those players are just future NFL kneelers!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2018)

gsfowler said:


> Protest college football because those players are just future NFL kneelers!



Where do you stop. HS player's are future College players, who will eventually be future NFL players. Guess we need to start with Pee Wee player's because they are future HS players, and right on down the line.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## gsfowler (Sep 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Where do you stop. HS player's are future College players, who will eventually be future NFL players. Guess we need to start with Pee Wee player's because they are future HS players, and right on down the line.



That's right! Football has been infested with the anthem kneeling culture like a cancer! Kids Playing college one year are kneeling for the anthem in just 6 months removed from college.  Protest all football!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2018)

Well whatever the case, this thread is not the place to discuss it. Take it to the political forum, because it is over in this one.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs putting trolls to bed!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Well whatever the case, this thread is not the place to discuss it. Take it to the political forum, because it is over in this one.


Thank you.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2018)

Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting the bugs worked out and headed for cruise control.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting this week's game in hand quick, so we get to see a lot of Fields and Cook.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2018)

And how about the way Cade Mays came in and filled in.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2018)

Thomas could be ready to play this Saturday but most likely they’ll hold him back a week. That’s good news we need all our pieces for the Great Wall of Georgia! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a bigger OL than some pro teams.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing another team about an hour from here. Dawgs play 3 teams this year, that are within one hour of here, and they all at Athens.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

Only one any good at all is Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs beatin 4 teams from Tn this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs, watching replay and marveling at Holyfield run. The TD was a nice power run.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, watching replay and marveling at Holyfield run. The TD was a nice power run.



I think in the future we will see more and more elite talent signing up at UGA realizing they can make it to the pro’s and not be burned out or over used by our coaches. 
We finally have depth gentlemen!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 11, 2018)

Holyfield saw the pressure from underclasman and and decided to step it up this off season. He bulked up and got faster. He might just be the “real deal “


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Holyfield saw the pressure from underclasman and and decided to step it up this off season. He bulked up and got faster. He might just be the “real deal “



I saw what you did there, and I like it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> I think in the future we will see more and more elite talent signing up at UGA realizing they can make it to the pro’s and not be burned out or over used by our coaches.
> We finally have depth gentlemen!



Do you think we will see this happen with OL's and DL's. I know the RB's like it but I used to think it would be tough doing it with linemen till I saw Mays come in for Thomas.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

Mays is a monster on his own.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs stockpiling NFL linemen.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Holyfield saw the pressure from underclasman and and decided to step it up this off season. He bulked up and got faster. He might just be the “real deal “



Yep, he heard the footsteps and responded properly.  I see him getting only better.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Yep, he heard the footsteps and responded properly.  I see him getting only better.



If he and Swift can stay healthy we’re good. Herrien and Cook can’t carry the load. Cook is little but a tough runner.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 12, 2018)

Still tasting Ga Fried Cheekuns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Headed fer 3-0 this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping the young guys get a lot of playing time this week.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2018)

Go DAWGS everywhere!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs fixing to be 3-0.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs beating a team that they should beat easily.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2018)

Hunker it down and GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2018)

Quote from David Pollack a DGD.

The former Georgia star created some controversy in July when he spoke out on former Georgia defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt.

“The stories that I have heard and some of you all have heard that came out of Athens – that are true, (from) coaches that were on the staff, some of the things Jeremy Pruitt did to Mark Richt, some coaches would tell you are the most disrespectful, most crazy things they heard,” Pollack said on SEC Now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2018)

Fulmer got a lot to look forward to.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting the best and the rest of the East getting what is left.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

Go DAWGS! Game moved to 12 noon!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS! Game moved to 12 noon!!!



What time will that be up here?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting Ready for an early Game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting Ready for an early Game.


Back in the good ol' days they all were at 12 noon. Tailgate at 10.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back in the good ol' days they all were at 12 noon. Tailgate at 10.



Been to a few of those.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2018)

It was football weather up here today.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Charlotte NC waiting on the storm to pass!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!! Certainly enjoying what they bringing to the table!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2018)

Dang Jeff, you went the wrong way. Stay safe over there.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Dang Jeff, you went the wrong way. Stay safe over there.



Got half my company here. They are paying us well to stage in Charlotte and then head to coast. We’ll slide in after the power crews and restore the phone and internet. It’s sad that these events are what my industry dream of. But we can do a years worth of revenue in a few weeks. Go Dawgs waiting to go to work!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs making $$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs, getting ready to watch some Georgia High School football. My Colquitt County Packers, travel to Warner Robbins tonight to face an unbeaten, although lower class team, that features to Fromm brothers. Both teams undefeated and it will be a war. Go Pack. The Demons gonna give us a tight game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2018)

Make it while you young Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Dont know if I get ESPN news or not. That is where the TV coverage will be.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2018)

May have to head out to Music City early in the morning. The game starts at 11 am here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the team that beat GT a few years ago.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

Saturday Morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2018)

Game day Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting off to a good start.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

We giving up a lot of yards rushing today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2018)

happy saturday mutts


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs, some sloppy D play today!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> happy saturday mutts



Afternoon 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Dawgs sure looked undisciplined on D 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

I was happy with the win today and I know we played very deep into our bench. The big BUT is, we could not stop them from averaging about 7 yards running on first down, even with our starters in there. Seems like we can stop the run or we can stop the pass, but we have not shown that ability ye to do both. Our young LB's are a year away. Giving up 7 yards rushing on average on first down on a weak team, will not work in the SEC. Missouri was watching that game today and I am sure they saw our weakness against the run, and they have arguably the best passing game in College football.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

But I think those young kids learned a lot today.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

I think we played Erebody but the water boy. Even that 3rd sting QB made a good pass. Fields looked like the real today, his passes were very accurate, and he showed us a glimpse of his running ability. If Fromm went down, we would be in good hands, and feets.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2018)

Next in line is the Missouri Tigers. Go Dawgs, keep on choppin.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! One game at a time!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I was happy with the win today and I know we played very deep into our bench. The big BUT is, we could not stop them from averaging about 7 yards running on first down, even with our starters in there. Seems like we can stop the run or we can stop the pass, but we have not shown that ability ye to do both. Our young LB's are a year away. Giving up 7 yards rushing on average on first down on a weak team, will not work in the SEC. Missouri was watching that game today and I am sure they saw our weakness against the run, and they have arguably the best passing game in College football.



Spot on Charlie. Our D has some big holes. They are adequate but adequate ain't gonna cut it against the likes of LSU and the Barn.

Go Dawgs tightening it up in practice this week.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2018)

Happy Monday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Statesboro!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs wanting to see some blitzing Saturday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Noles getting the fishing rods ready.

I've seen enough


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 18, 2018)

Wooooooooooooooooooo

Get'n ready to roast the first of three kitty cat tails!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles getting the fishing rods ready.
> 
> I've seen enough



I like to fish too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Noles fishing on the bank of the Ochlocknee river with a cane pole.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Noles fishing on the bank of the Ochlocknee river with a cane pole.



Go Noles buying beer for the Capt of his 42 ft Catamaran!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dogs leaving $4 worth of corks on the powerline


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs leaving $4 worth of corks on the powerline


 Idgit....

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Idgit....
> 
> GO DAWGS!


?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs leaving $4 worth of corks on the powerline



That’s what happens when you fish on land instead of water.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2018)

Didn't you see all that other tackle up there. You think they make power lines with tackled attached to it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs, go 2-0 in "Columbia" this year!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Turner County.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Didn't you see all that other tackle up there. You think they make power lines with tackled attached to it.



That's the secret to finding a honey hole. You see corks on the line and worm cups in the dirt rd that spot is good for at least a dozen shiners! Big uns too.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs over here in THE Classic City.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

Go S&S catching a coke bottle full of bream down on the Warrior creek.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

S&S cleaning fish with a bottle top.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs down on Chula.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

In 1978 a good friend of mine was getting married late in the afternoon and it was getting into the Georgia game. I kept running outside and listening on the WSM 750 in Atlanta, and I was 200 miles away down in South Georgia. We got behind 16 zip on a cold night in Kentucky. I finally got back to my car, after all the wedding pics were over and we were like two points behind and time was running out. Jeff Pyburn was our QB, but I think Buck Belue got some snaps that night. Wish I could remember it a little clearer. Anyway, I remember when I got back to my car radio, Willie McLendon was ripping the UK D for good chunks of yardage as the clock was running out. We had started around our 20 and got close when the drive stalled and we needed a FG to win. Rex Robinson came on the field and took care of business. Here is a take on it from a some guy with the press almost 40 years later.

"For the Bulldog faithful lucky enough to remember that night in Lexington, now 38 years ago, the drive, the kick and the call will forever echo the priceless perfection of the man who personified and epitomized Georgia football for so many."

I have never been able to find a replay of Munson's call, but did find it in print. 

“Rex sticks it up there, watch it, Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!”


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs living in the past, and looking forward to the future. Just wish we could hear it from Larry.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2018)

go dawgs... go dawgs....


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs missing Munson.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> In 1978 a good friend of mine was getting married late in the afternoon and it was getting into the Georgia game. I kept running outside and listening on the WSM 750 in Atlanta, and I was 200 miles away down in South Georgia. We got behind 16 zip on a cold night in Kentucky. I finally got back to my car, after all the wedding pics were over and we were like two points behind and time was running out. Jeff Pyburn was our QB, but I think Buck Belue got some snaps that night. Wish I could remember it a little clearer. Anyway, I remember when I got back to my car radio, Willie McLendon was ripping the UK D for good chunks of yardage as the clock was running out. We had started around our 20 and got close when the drive stalled and we needed a FG to win. Rex Robinson came on the field and took care of business. Here is a take on it from a some guy with the press almost 40 years later.
> 
> "For the Bulldog faithful lucky enough to remember that night in Lexington, now 38 years ago, the drive, the kick and the call will forever echo the priceless perfection of the man who personified and epitomized Georgia football for so many."
> 
> ...



I am friends with Rex and later was a Marietta Blue Devil just like him. Munsons call is short and sweet of his game winning kick vs KY...I like the "Rex Robinson outta Marietta Ga" part best...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2018)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg. Past and present! 
GO DAWGS forever!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2018)

Rex Robinson was a DGD.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg and GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2018)

Possum is lost again. He just wanders around the forum randomly wishing people Happy Birthday and saying GO Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Dooley County.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 20, 2018)

Go Noles at Coochee creek


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Shingler.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2018)

Go packers from Colquitt County beating an Atlanta team with 12 D 1 commits. Grayson had the talent, and kinda ran over the pack in the first part of the game. But heart and depth wore them out in the second half.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2018)

Grayson got more 5* than UT.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2018)

Course it dont take many to have more than them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2018)

*GO YOU LATE NIGHT DAWGS!  *


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2018)

Go undefeated Colquitt County Packers


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs......Thinkin about hit sticks


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs it's game day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ty-Ty too


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

5hrs to 4-0!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

I get to figure out how to get a live stream om my computer. We sposed to get hit with some heavy rain around game time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I get to figure out how to get a live stream om my computer. We sposed to get hit with some heavy rain around game time.


It's streaming on WatchESPN http://www.espn.com/watch/ You'll need to sign in with your provider to watch. 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

It never rained here, so I was able to watch it one my TV. Thanks though.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dogs in Gulf Shores starting tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs l!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs 4-0!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs in Gulf Shores starting tomorrow.



Gonna miss you about a week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs playin sloppy and winning by 14 on the road in conference play


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs winning in spite of themselves.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs keep chopping!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs that need to stay on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs chasing the$$


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2018)

Dont Blame you John. I did the same thing. That is how I ended up in Ky.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2018)

Hopefully it will go well Charlie, just got to find a good place for us to live. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Noles with a big time win on Saturday.

Bringing us to .500 on the season!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2018)

Watch out Louisville, you're next


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles with a big time win on Saturday.
> 
> Bringing us to .500 on the season!



Keep this up and yall might find your selves in Shreveport late in Dec.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs expecting better!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Keep this up and yall might find your selves in Shreveport late in Dec.



??
At this point we'll take it


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs. We kinda limped put of Columbia. Prolly gonna be missing two starting OL's this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs worried about or line on both sides of the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs working out deals to move back to GA.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2018)

Come home John! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs who better not get the big head this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2018)

This^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2018)

Go Noles not worried about an o line


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Kelltown.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs not over looking the vowels


----------



## Tmpr111 (Sep 26, 2018)

I wish Dooly could see this thread!  He may give you homers a free lifetime discount at your local Krogers (typing in his accent)!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I wish Dooly could see this thread!  He may give you homers a free lifetime discount at your local Krogers (typing in his accent)!



Krogers got crying towels on sale, but they are all Orange.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2018)

We are homers, check the title of the thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We are homers, check the title of the thread.



And proudly so.  I hear that next to those old orange towels on sell, one Kroger put some red die trying to get them to move.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Vols sux.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs! Vols sux.



What she said. ^


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2018)

What they said^^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a rainy day in the Blue Grass.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Noles bout to put a whooping on the motorcycle man


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting closer to the Classic City!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 27, 2018)

GO DAWGS!! Vols suck! Ready to stomp them in the ground!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2018)

You going to the game John?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2018)

I wish Charlie..... just hoping to close the deal on the new job and head back to GA.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2018)

Good luck John, and follow your heart.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hunker down Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

I always get bad nervous when we play UT. Go Dawgs and quit making me nervous.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2018)

The dogs will win by 50 points Charlie it will be a bloodbath


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2018)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

6 excuse me if I am skeptical, but your record on prediction Ga games is pretty bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 6 excuse me if I am skeptical, but your record on prediction Ga games is pretty bad.


kirby is the man Charlie Kirby is amazing.   happy birthday boss ? and go doggies


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

Aint none of my Birfday.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! My boys Apalachee Wildcats beat Winder Barrow 7-6 in OT! Heck of a FB game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

Glad you got to see a good one Jeff. The game in Moultrie was over by the end of the first Quarter.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs jumping on UT quick and never looking back.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

That way I can quit worrying early.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

All my gang going down to Nashville, to watch the game at my Son's home.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

I hope we win, so as I can hit a few sports bars down in Music City with my Georgia gear on, and stir up some trouble.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs beating the breaks of ut


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2018)

kill the vols.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2018)

hang a hundred on them. go dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Noles coming home with a W


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs,


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs...more Fields!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a win against a Div II type team. I was not at all happy with the way we played today. I just dont see the passion to win in this team. If a UGA team, cant get fired up playing against a UT team, regardless of how bad they are, then we wont get up against anybody. And this UT is not just bad, they are weaker than Tulane.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs worried about playing Kentucky too!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Keep chopping!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting fired up down the stretch.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 30, 2018)

Go DAWGS in a pine tree


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs 5-0 and erbody mad cause they look sloppy


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2018)

Guess Nole fans are lonely.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs cause erbody hates us!
Must be the awesome unis.
And the gorgeous red helmets and silver britches!
And Sanford 
And Kirby
And SEC Champs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2018)

*GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS! SIC 'EM!*


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs that better pick up the tempo if we're going to be in the SECCG.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2018)

go dogs held up migrating to saturday food plots


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs cleaning up a few errors and getting ready to finish this season in style.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping Bo$$ is right.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

This team will gel at some point, might even take a loss for that to happen, but I hope they do it before it is too late.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

Brandon Adams of Dawgnation echoed my feelings, when he said, I was thinking it was going to look easy to win a lot of these early games.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> This team will gel at some point, might even take a loss for that to happen, but I hope they do it before it is too late.



Go Dawgs hoping we gel without losing a game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dogs ruining their Dad's new mower on a chunk of concrete


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs ruining their Dad's new mower on a chunk of concrete



True story too.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> True story too.



Seeing your lawnmower stories makes me think you were "that" kid. ??


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Seeing your lawnmower stories makes me think you were "that" kid. ??



Just a lot of back luck. I did get out of the turnip patch and made it to the Apple orchard.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Just a lot of back luck. I did get out of the turnip patch and made it to the Apple orchard.



Nothing wrong with cutting up dead apple trees for a living! Bag it up and sell it those those west coast folks (or former Bammers that moved there)


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nothing wrong with cutting up dead apple trees for a living! Bag it up and sell it those those west coast folks (or former Bammers that moved there)



Plus I got free BBQ wood.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

This thing not gonna be around much longer.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting out of this one undefeated.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Bainbridge.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Sycamore.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs fixin' to whup the Commode doors.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing a complete game Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2018)

Good night and Go Dawgs going deer hunting in the morning! That big buck ain't gonna kill himself! Unless he runs out in front the truck!


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Rip, I found a good deal on mullet guts, near Atlanta. What say we go catch some catfish in your new boat.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Good night and Go Dawgs going deer hunting in the morning! That big buck ain't gonna kill himself! Unless he runs out in front the truck!



Hope you get a good one Silver.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs killing big Bucks.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs. On Homecoming week in Athens.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading to Atlanta tomorrow for another interview!! Same company just a different person. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs heading to Atlanta tomorrow for another interview!! Same company just a different person. Lol



Good luck John.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2018)

John if you make it to Georgia, we gonna have a Sports forum lunch, at Boudreaux's. Brown, Elfiiiii, Mud, Rip, Slayer, Silver and the other Dawgs, for some goot eating.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs, trying to get back home, I gave up on that after the first Grandchild was born.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs wake them braves bats up


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> John if you make it to Georgia, we gonna have a Sports forum lunch, at Boudreaux's. Brown, Elfiiiii, Mud, Rip, Slayer, Silver and the other Dawgs, for some goot eating.



We can do lunch but it won’t be at Boudreaux. They closed the doors about a year ago. Go Dawgs coming home!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> We can do lunch but it won’t be at Boudreaux. They closed the doors about a year ago. Go Dawgs coming home!



Well, they just gonna have to open it back up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> John if you make it to Georgia, we gonna have a Sports forum lunch, at Boudreaux's. Brown, Elfiiiii, Mud, Rip, Slayer, Silver and the other Dawgs, for some goot eating.



What the Bo$$ said^. Good luck John and Go Dawgs sweatin in the deer stand!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> We can do lunch but it won’t be at Boudreaux. They closed the doors about a year ago. Go Dawgs coming home!



I did a sports forum lunch at Boudreauxs several years ago!!!!!! That's where I met the mesican Miguel.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2018)

Sports Forum luncheons can be down right rough sometimes.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2018)

Ok I have the job, now I need some help. We are looking for a campground within 30-35 miles of Forest Park. We looked at South Atlanta in McDonough and Forest Glen in Jackson. Both are kinda cramped. Does any of my Dawg brothers know of one maybe not so packed in and more open??

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2018)

Man, that’s a rough area to find something like that. I’ve git some buddy’s down in Henry county I’ll ask. Would Jackson lake be to far?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2018)

John gonna live in a tent, to avoid the rough neighborhoods.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2018)

Honestly we are looking now at the Jellystone camp ground in Bremen. It's a far drive but looks more friendly.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2018)

I guess you’ll be moving to the south side seeing how you’ll be working in Forest Park?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2018)

UGA lost another commitment today. J.D. Betrand a 4* LB. He was the lowest ranked 4* they had committed and was the number 316 recruit in his class. Making room for some more 5 stars.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2018)

Kirby be processing recruits!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I guess you’ll be moving to the south side seeing how you’ll be working in Forest Park?



That's what we are looking at doing. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Henry county is changing and not for the better if you know what I mean. If you can deal with the drive go as far away as you can.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> That's what we are looking at doing. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Coweta Co. for the win.

Go Dawgs in a deer stand on game day morning.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> That's what we are looking at doing. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Coop just be careful moving to Bremen, which is basically in bama, and commuting on I-20 daily right into the sun. I would guess 1.5 hrs each way and that's hauling the mail pretty good not being in grid lock.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

There used to be some nice places in Hampton, but it might have changed too, and might be too far.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs sending the Dores back to music City with their feelings hurt.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

GO DAWGS ready to knock the Dores down!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

So the last lunch forum place burned down and the other closed. Lol!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

Might have to meet at the Golden Corral Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

You can get some of that Chocolate out of the fountain.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Looks like the Gators are back! Cocktail party is going to be crunk!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

We got a long term spot in the Jellystone in Bremen, long drive for me but nice place for the wife till she finds a job. Probably be there a year while we move our house here, and find one closer to work.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

You pretty close to me John


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs winning big and not playing all that good. Pretty good spot to be in


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

We got to play better D. Gave up entirely too much yardage today. Wont work against a good team, one day somebody gonna realize they can line up and run against us every play.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs tired of the Dawgs only play half the game! Sick of this defense and I want Mel Tucker fired!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2018)

*I say it's GREAT to be 6-0*

*GO DAWGS! *


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2018)

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2018)

riprap said:


> You pretty close to me John



When we get settled in RIP we will have to meet up!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs sick of poor play and hearing the players and Kirby say they didn’t play to the standard!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs wanting Kirby on the hot seat!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Debbie downer Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs 1 mo to close this one out


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs wanting Mel Tucker fired


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs wanting Mel Tucker fired



Dang Jeff.

Go Dawgs hoping Mel gets the D up on their toes quick.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2018)

Go other Dawgs wanting bobo, Richt and grantham back


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs glad for the past and grateful for the future!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

riprap said:


> Go other Dawgs wanting bobo, Richt and grantham back


I’ll up that! Bring Shotty back!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

I hope Kirby had Mel Tucker sitting in his office first thing this morning! He needs to know he’s not getting the job done! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2018)

I want points! If the defense gives up 50, we need 51...Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

I want the standard to be applied on the field not talked about to the media. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing there’s a standard somewhere!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs with fewer penalties!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2018)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2018)

go runoft noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs what ain't skurred a no Bammers.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs wanting us to manhandle somebody, like we should.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs begging to see the standard that we hear so much about!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 8, 2018)

Go DAWGS 1,022


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs not shutting tgreads down


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2018)

OH, I missed this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2018)

Time for Jeff to do one. Got to be a Dawg for the thread to stay up.


----------

